# MSN Messenger virus, and spreading to all my freinds, please help. will donate



## jimmie1 (Apr 5, 2007)

hey im in seriose trouble here, i was talking to a freind of mine and all of a suden she says hey "is this a pciture of you?" with a link to a webpage, i clicked on the link and the webpage said i had to save this pic to my comp to c it so i did, (i still have it saved) i have winpatrol plus so these messeges kept poppin up saying, allow this or deny like 800 times so i finnaly gave in and clicked allow and now everytime i open up msn messenger (not live, i like the messenger much better)
somewhere arond 80 internet explorer windows pop up, but they dont work, (IE isint my primary browser, firefox is) and when i talk to freinds it still makes them say "is this a picture of you" with a link, but it now does it to me as well,and its making me say that to people im talking to and spreads the virus even more, this is SERIOSLY BAD man, i need help i can understand, and i need it fast because i just spread the virus to like 5 other people
PLEASE HELP

holy ****,i just completed the above messege when firefox turned off, good thing i copy and pasted it wen i was done

BE MY SUPER HERO, i really dont need to be spreading this to my freinds, i need a quik and full fix i can understand


----------



## jimmie1 (Apr 5, 2007)

hey im in seriose trouble here, i was talking to a freind of mine and all of a suden she says hey "is this a pciture of you?" with a link to a webpage, i clicked on the link and the webpage said i had to save this pic to my comp to c it so i did, (i still have it saved) i have winpatrol plus so these messeges kept poppin up saying, allow this or deny like 800 times so i finnaly gave in and clicked allow and now everytime i open up msn messenger (not live, i like the messenger much better)
somewhere arond 80 internet explorer windows pop up, but they dont work, (IE isint my primary browser, firefox is) and when i talk to freinds it still makes them say "is this a picture of you" with a link, but it now does it to me as well,and its making me say that to people im talking to and spreads the virus even more, this is SERIOSLY BAD man, i need help i can understand, and i need it fast because i just spread the virus to like 5 other people
PLEASE HELP

holy ****,i just completed the above messege when firefox turned off, good thing i copy and pasted it wen i was done

BE MY SUPER HERO, i really dont need to be spreading this to my freinds, i need a quik and full fix i can understand


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to TSG!!

Click *here* to download *HJTsetup.exe*
Save HJTsetup.exe to your desktop.

Double click on the HJTsetup.exe icon on your desktop.
By default it will install to *C:\Program Files\Hijack This*.
Continue to click Next in the setup dialogue boxes until you get to the Select Addition Tasks dialogue.
Put a check by Create a desktop icon then click Next again.
Continue to follow the rest of the prompts from there.
At the final dialogue box click Finish and it will launch Hijack This.
Click on the *Do a system scan and save a log file* button. It will scan and then ask you to save the log.
Click Save to save the log file and then the log will open in notepad.
Click on "Edit > Select All" then click on "Edit > Copy" to copy the entire contents of the log.
Come back here to this thread and Paste the log in your next reply.
*DO NOT* have Hijack This fix anything yet. Most of what it finds will be harmless or even required.


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Due to lack of response from the thread starter I am closing this thread. If you need it reopened pm me or any other moderator.

Anyone with a similar problem *Please start a new thread! *


----------

